# 06/10 Raw Discussion Thread - Welcome To The Bestest And Most Highest Rated Show On The Tele.



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*WWE Raw preview, June 10, 2019: Rollins bashes The Beast*



> Brock Lesnar’s Money in the Bank cash-in attempt at WWE Super ShowDown was repelled by Universal Champion Seth Rollins, who laid into The Beast with a steel chair barrage. Now that he’s fought off The Beast Incarnate (for now), how is the battle-weary Rollins preparing for his Universal Championship rematch against Baron Corbin at WWE Stomping Grounds?


*Brock Party Postponed*












> Seth Rollins*retained his Universal Championship against*Baron Corbin*at*WWE Super ShowDown,*but a post-match End of Days from The Lone Wolf left The Beastslayer vulnerable to*Brock Lesnar’s promised Money in the Bank cash-in … or so the WWE Universe thought. When Lesnar’s advocate Paul Heyman tripped on the way into the ring, The Beast was momentarily distracted, giving Rollins the opening he needed to stagger The Conqueror with an uppercut below the belt. Rollins then unleashed on Lesnar with steel chair strikes, punctuating the punishment with a Stomp to The Beast onto the Money in the Bank briefcase.
> 
> Lesnar is deterred, at least momentarily, but he never officially cashed in his Money in the Bank contract, meaning that he still has nearly a year to cash in for a World Championship opportunity at the time and place of his choosing. As The Beast licks his wounds and bides his time, Rollins looks ahead to a Universal Championship rematch against Corbin at WWE Stomping Grounds.


*Becky Lynch Gets Nasty Before WWE Stomping Grounds*












> This past Monday night, Raw Women’s Champion*Becky Lynch*wasn’t about to let two of her most despised rivals go one-on-one without getting into the mix. After striking*Charlotte Flair*at ringside, The Man stormed the ring and nailed*Lacey Evans*with the Man-handle Slam before standing over The Sassy Southern Belle with her title held high.
> 
> On Sunday, June 23, Lynch and Evans will collide for the Raw Women’s Championship at WWE Stomping Grounds. Will The Man and The Lady of WWE collide again on Raw, two weeks before their title collision?


*Who Will Step Up To Samoa Joe*












> Forced to relinquish the United States Championship last Monday night due to injury,*Rey Mysterio*handed over the star-spangled title to its prior bearer,*Samoa Joe. Less than gracious in receiving the title he claims he never truly lost at*WWE Money in the Bank*(his shoulder was off the mat when the official counted three), The Samoan Submission Machine lashed out, attacking Mysterio and locking The Master of the 619 in the dreaded Coquina Clutch.
> 
> Clearly, Joe is one of the most dangerous Superstars on the Raw roster, meaning that anyone eyeing his new prize has a mountainous obstacle ahead of them. Will a challenger emerge on Raw?


*Braun Strowman Stands Tall In Jeddah*












> With no less than three Powerslams Friday at*WWE Super ShowDown,*Braun Strowman*defeated*Bobby Lashley*and proved he’s the most dominant behemoth on Monday Night Raw. Now that he’s cut The All Mighty down to size, how will The Monster Among Men keep his mammoth momentum going?


*Truth On The Run*












> Whether on the golf course, under the ring, on a tarmac or even 39,000 feet in the air,*R-Truth*has a target on his back as long as he continues to hold, defend and reclaim the 24/7 Championship. As*Drake Maverick,*Jinder Mahal*and a horde of ravenous Superstars remain hot on his heels, can Truth keep his wits about him?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action this Monday night on Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Just give Joe someone to feud with already like Braun which was teased 2 months ago.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Raw going up against Raptors (3) vs. Warriors (1) in Game 5 of the NBA Finals :lowry :kd3 :currylol



Spoiler: the klaw


----------



## Hobogoblin (Apr 13, 2019)

Clique said:


> Raw going up against Raptors (3) vs. Warriors (1) in Game 5 of the NBA Finals :lowry :kd3 :currylol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the klaw


They're also going up against Square-Enix's E3 conference.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hobogoblin said:


> They're also going up against Square-Enix's E3 conference.


WWE right now:


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Hobogoblin said:


> They're also going up against Square-Enix's E3 conference.


Shit, that's today? Thanks for the reminder, lol :laugh:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> Shit, that's today? Thanks for the reminder, lol :laugh:


Tomorrow.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They are setting up a bunch of rematches and recapping the worst PPV event of the year by a country mile. If Brock is "licking his wounds" and that means he's off tv, oh baby. He's the only person who MAYBE can keep people turning the channel to that game, along with the Undertaker. Good luck trying to beat an NBA Finals elimination game with a Seth LOLlins/Barren Snore'n talk segment.

I know neither can really afford to lose a feud, but Bray really needs to win one, and I think becoming U.S. champ eventually or 24/7 title champion and doing meaningful things with it TONIGHT is needed. He needs to make a physical comeback tonight and insert himself into a title picture. If its yet another vignette...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who cant wait to see the Taker vs Goldberg recap...oh wait.. lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ricochet is my guess as to who challenges Samoa Joe next. Unless he and Cesaro are not done facing each other every week.

Looking forward to Lacey Evans, R-Truth, whats next for Strowman and Alexa/Nikki.

NOT looking forward to Shane at all.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The only thing worth watching is the Jinder/Truth 24/7 stuff. Everything else is trash.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The only thing I will be watching in between Final and Game stream is Becky/Lacey, 24/7 title and last Seth Rollins. Everything else can go. *_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder if they are gonna keep the Alexa/Nikki vs the IIconics stuff going or they are gonna stop it now that Alexa is in another title program.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Wonder if they are gonna keep the Alexa/Nikki vs the IIconics stuff going or they are gonna stop it now that Alexa is in another title program.


Yep it seems Alexa has to multitask for the sake of Charlotte still being involved with Becky/Lacey I see no other reason why.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte might be on so I will fast forward the show and watch her segment if she's there.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:yawn

Treading water. That's what the thread title should be called.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

:sleep Will not be watched. Looks like I'll be missing a bunch of these posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently Ryder and Hawkins will finally appear and defend their titles tomorrow against The Revival


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here for Seth, Drew and most likely Roman, knowing the wildcard rule :lol Those guys are who is keeping me watching, without them, I'd likely give up.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> Here for Seth, Drew and most likely Roman, knowing the wildcard rule :lol Those guys are who is keeping me watching, without them, I'd likely give up.


Wasnt there like 16 raw people on SD last week lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I bet they're gonna call Ronda to come back


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Only in for










The rest of this show will suck like always.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good chance Raw goes under 2 mil tomorrow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for the fake cash in. :mark: So entertaining.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Raw is definitely taking a huge hit tomorrow night with the NBA Championship Finals and E3 conference. :lol*_


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

In for Corbs emasculating refs.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

only here for the gifs.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here for Lord Corbin, Lacey, and Truth. Give Joe a feud please. The Braun and Joe tease before the brand split was great. I'd love to see those two beat the hell out of one another.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Here for Lord Corbin, Lacey, and Truth. Give Joe a feud please. The Braun and Joe tease before the brand split was great. I'd love to see those two beat the hell out of one another.


Yeah I was so ready for Braun/Joe!! I don't know why they snuffed that out. Hope it happens soon. I am also here for Corbin, you and I are on the same page sir. Haha.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Yeah I was so ready for Braun/Joe!! I don't know why they snuffed that out. Hope it happens soon. I am also here for Corbin, you and I are on the same page sir. Haha.


I'm just afraid they may geek Joe out to Braun. Joe is 100% ruined if that happens. They've done a decent job at building him back up as a badass. Losing to Braun clean would be horrible.

Corbin trolling people is always gold too. Just sucks knowing AJ is going to bury him whenever he gets back. Lacey is interesting in they're almost building sympathy in a way towards her. She isn't winning a lot. This usually points to a title change. (Lol @ this forum if Becky drops the other title to my girl Lacey)

Truth is the best part of the show. (No shocker) I'd like to see other lower card dudes get to show some personality though. Jinder is doing well, I think Drake should get a little more TV time, and then throw a few other jobbers in the mix. Love the 24 belt so far though. Definitely the most entertaining aspect of the show.

Hoping Bork is there too. I know it is RAW so he won't do anything, but having Seth write him off is pathetic. 

But yeah, a lot of us are on the same page now. Nice change!


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

as ever, in for :boombrock and lacey

dreading the rest


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll be surprised if Lesnar is on RAW after making like 3 or 4 appearances already since MITB. May not see him again until Stomping Grounds, which i'm fine with because no one believes that he will cash in on any RAW. A lurking beast in the shadows...

Hopefully Ryder and Hawkins will really be having a match on RAW. They need to get that tag team division more active. One thing that I wondered is if they were waiting for AOP to come back. Another heel tag team. They were at SSD, so I would think that they will be back on TV this week...? Maybe?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why are the Revival getting title shots when they lost on Friday? Shouldn't the Usos be pissed about this? Thanks for telling us the Saudi shows really don't mean shit despite telling me it is as big as Mania too. Thanks WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Speaking of the AOP, I do miss them. I ope they are coming back sometime this month. The tag team scene needs some fresh air.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd like to see the tag division built up again too. I remember growing up the tag team division was always must watch, wish we could get that back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Wait no one is excited to see dancing Bray Wyatt again? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Speaking of the AOP, I do miss them. I ope they are coming back sometime this month. The tag team scene needs some fresh air.


They both were in the jobber battle royal in Arabia. They're healthy. Not sure why they brought Akam back in Arabia, but thats dubya dubya e for ya.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> They both were in the jobber battle royal in Arabia. They're healthy. Not sure why they brought Akam back in Arabia, but thats dubya dubya e for ya.


Should have saved both of them for a surprise return to the ring and now that is ruined.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Who we appreciating tonight?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Should have saved both of them for a surprise return to the ring and now that is ruined.


Rezar looks like the biggest dude on the roster now and that's how they decided to bring them back. They had all the old NXT tag teams square up in the rumble and then made them look like idiots. Viking Experience Raider Men looked like idiots, the steaks and weights guys looked like idiots, and AOP looked like idiots.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Why are the Revival getting title shots when they lost on Friday? Shouldn't the Usos be pissed about this? Thanks for telling us the Saudi shows really don't mean shit despite telling me it is as big as Mania too. Thanks WWE.




It’s now a triple threat match 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138174042349932549

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

In for the gifs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It’s now a triple threat match
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138174042349932549
> ...


Cool so the jobbers can get another fluke rollup win. I am saying with a straight face that Hawkins and Ryder are the worst tag champs of all time. In history. Ever.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> It’s now a triple threat match
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138174042349932549
> ...


Right put the three tag teams that can't afford a lost. But since Vince is not giving a single fuck, that is all on him. I want the USO's to win the tag titles though.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> who cant wait to see the Taker vs Goldberg recap...oh wait.. lol


Would like to see ’em finishers in black and white and in slow motion.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> In for the gifs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Guess what? Another rematch was announced apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138189172416614400


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138189172416614400


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138189172416614400


:lmao this shit again


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I hope LHP wins. Just end the Lars experiment already.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> :lmao this shit again


A bunch of rematches from Saudi and the past in which I am not interested in. The NBA Finals and E3 are looking pretty good right now. :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This is why the Ratings are going down

Vince doesn't care


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> _*Raw is definitely taking a huge hit tomorrow night with the NBA Championship Finals and E3 conference. :lol*_


Nowadays, Raw is so godawful it can take a hit by C-Span showing a House of Representatives discussion on crop subsidies.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Even with the brand split dead the roster shakeup is horrible. I wonder if Brock will work today :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Nowadays, Raw is so godawful it can take a hit by C-Span showing a House of Representatives discussion on crop subsidies.


Yeah but those crop subsidy hearings actually have a point (and that point isnt making a 73 year old roid addict laugh) and are (somewhat) coherent


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This show sounds bad. I think we’ll see sub 2 million numbers by third hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Brock shows up, that'll be 4 weeks in a row that he has (I think?), and I think hell will have truly frozen over. I don't even remember the last time Brock showed up that many weeks in a row :lol


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Even with the brand split dead the roster shakeup is horrible. I wonder if Brock will work today :lol


He won’t. Lol.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder if Sasha going to be at Raw tonight


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138189172416614400


Trying to fix the burial of their new bland 3 month monster heel? Fucked him up before he even got a chance to throw a car on Roman.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple threat tag team championship match tonight, possibly see a title change.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

LETS GO RAPTORS


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*COME ON GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS!!! *_


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to raw like I look forward to seeing a slow motion train wreck.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WE THE NORTH


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm for all posting random posts in this thread tonight to keep us entertained.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck off with the promo horse shit "here comes the beast slayer" nope "here comes the channel change"


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Probably just watching till 9


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seth the conquering hero who now travels with a chair in hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BURNNNN
ITTTTT
DOWWNNNNNNNNNN

We're here...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Let me guess Seth is gonna talk about how he's a fighting champion for the billionth time for ten minutes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like the black, white and red attire on Rollins.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Let me guess Seth is gonna talk about how he's a fighting champion for the billionth time for ten minutes.


But the real question is did you know he was a fighting champion?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Let the random shit commence, far more entertaining than this show


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Let me guess Seth is gonna talk about how he's a fighting champion for the billionth time for ten minutes.




How he ‘beat’ the beast using dick kicks and chair shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Seth's new shirt. Annoying that I just made an order and then they bring out a new shirt :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

"Lets get weird Baby"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They've managed to make Brock look like as much of a geek as everyone else. How do you fall for the low blow twice?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How is Seth a face here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I despise this geek


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> How is Seth a face here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh cmon man... he doesn't need to be a cookie cutter white meat babyface...

I prefer Seth with an edge! :laugh:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks constable come save this garbage promo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I have officially given up on wrestling and found a better alternative in Love Island. Nonstop entertainment


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I just said to my Mum "how long before Corbin shows up to moan?" and just as the words came out of my mouth his music hit :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat heat :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT HEAT for my boy Corbin!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT Corbin showing the geeks in the back how to get real heat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"No one can lace my boots"

Someday Seth, you're gonna have to learn to tie your shoes yourself.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yeah Seth, you low blow him and use a chair


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

You know we're in trouble if Corbin is considered a main heel. They should just let Bryan come over from SD and feud with Seth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn WWE u used to be cool..what happened lol...same ol shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Random fact which will be more entertaining than this show. 

Cats can rotate their ears 180 degrees.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO the crowd trolling Corbin :lmao I love when that happens, lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

San Jose’s favorite son


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Corbin would be best as top midcard heel. But as top main event heel that's sad as fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"There is not one person in the planet who can lace my boots"

Seth, I just watched Dominion, there are several people there that you won't be able to lace their boots


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Corbin is such a great heel. Listen to that heat :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth with an edge is like a silly straw in a Diet Pepsi can.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Show some respect to your favorite son, San Diego!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Seth is such a bad face


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Corbin loving the heat lol!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

8 minutes in and im bored out of my fucking mind.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nicky Midss said:


> Seth is such a bad wrestler


Fixed it for you. Dude is a geek


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn Baron with them golds on


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> Random fact which will be more entertaining than this show.
> 
> Cats can rotate their ears 180 degrees.


Huh. Really?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I watched the match, I don't think the referee actually did anything wrong?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

That heat tho.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What geek ref is gonna screw my boy Corbin over 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

This Corbin segment is cringe. Dude is so awkward today


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Baron is getting so good on the mic with the crowd. Knows exactly when to be quiet and let the crowd do their thing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn WWE u used to be cool..what happened lol...same ol shit.


WWE was cool for 2 years, maybe even less than that, depending on when you think WWF fucked up the Austin character. 

97' was their best year. 98 was the height of 'cool', but then it nose dived.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh they're in San Jose? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh look Uber gave Sami the night off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

This exchange between Rollins and Corbin is incredibly boring.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth regurgitates the same shit every week. If people liked you Seth ratings wouldn't be what they are when you're the champ you cuck.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Quite the opposite Seth. We don’t care about you


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sami Zayn > giraffe neck


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this show needs canceled


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What kind of nonsense is Sami babbling on about?

Also is Sami an idiot? Why wouldn't HE want to be champion? :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw starts out really boring I remember when it used to start out pretty exciting


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Wild Card has made WWE worse tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami Zayn = The savior we need, but don't deserve.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Adam Cole cashes in NXT championship and beats Seth for title. Who says no


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

random tag incoming :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How on earth is Seth supposed to retain without knocking out Sami and getting a new ref in that match? For no reason in kayfabe should Sami not want Corbin to win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh oh the wild card rule


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey KO on RAW.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

3 great talkers out there...and Seth Rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day teaming up with my boy Rollins tonight!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Holy shit just get this tag team over with thats clearly going to happen playa


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Welcome back to Raw Owens for one week only. I love it when Owens and Zayn are on the same page. :mark


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

KO! What a good friend. Also LOL at wildcard rule, whatever that means. Haha.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Seth should be wrestling more and talking less, he is such a nothing promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whatever that means :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so mad with how they've handled KO than I am with anyone else.

Missed opportunity with him. He can actually sell people on matches.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wild card BS


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tbh I feel Corbin is better on mic than face Seth


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Seth’s voice is so annoying


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Joe should be champ over Rollins


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Sami at least saved the segment from causing everyone to fall asleep and Rollins's promos and threats are incredibly lame.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I hope Brock cashes in during this stupid fucking match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Get it get it LARS!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Welp, I guess Seth is now hated by WF then judging by the comments in this thread  :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is a monster shown warming up like a high flyer? :lol


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

"WHATEVER THAT MEANS-ANYWAY..."

KO you sly genius


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Glad they're at least getting this shit out the way already.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Im glad though that the crowd is into so far, the heels are getting properly boo'd so well see if that continues through out the show


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok I’m definitely out. This show is trash


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lars sucks and the Lucha House Party add nothing


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Please save this show Lacey


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice to have Owens vs rollins tonight. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lars Sullivan? Time for more Renee


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

/Walter appears and squashes Lars


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty shit start. Gosh even my WWE habit is questioning me lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Does anyone here watches Love Island?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There is only 1 Lars in this world. I don't know who the fuck this jobber is. Hope the Three Amigos squash him real quick.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Part of what kills RAW and Smackdown for me is how formulaic the first half an hour of the show is. Babble blabble babble and something about a match, typically a tag match with nobody involved being a tag specialist or actual tag team. EVERY. FUCKING. WEEK.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> Welp, I guess Seth is now hated by WF then judging by the comments in this thread  :lol


Don't get me wrong I like the Architect hell I've been following him since his Tyler Black days. But come on this face scripted bullshit that comes out of his mouth is just that bullshit, he just not convincing as a "cool" face. Everything that comes out of his mouth lately is just uninspired and dare I say FAKE.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lars Sullivan is the fucking worst. I hope the Luchas squash him so this experiment can end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138238954233376768


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Can they just let Lars squash these geeks?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mother fuckers coming out with piñatas dancing. Please beat Lars ill fucking die 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Lars is one of the main reasons why WWE has been so bad lately.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Does anyone here watches Love Island?


Think i would much rather sit through 24 hours of raw a day than watch that rubbish.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Does anyone here watches Love Island?


Why would anybody want to watch Herpes Island?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Corbin, Zayn, Rollins, Owens.. four wrestlers that are not my favorites by any means.

Lars squashing the Lucha House party in some continuation but nothing really exciting about that. 

Hoping Roode does something or maybe Cesaro or the Revival.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonight is the greatest night our sport has ever seen LOL


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Btw lol at people saying Lars was getting buried 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think Hollywood hates me.

Do you like Superman? Yes.

Do you like Lobo and Brainiac? Yes.

Here's 500 Superman movies with Lex as the villain, and here's a show with Lobo and Brainiac, but no Superman.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What’s the purpose of this dog shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There we go Lars.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Luchas they sure do bump Jesus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What steps, Cole?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok lets end this and move along. What a terrible match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh well. Stick got his ass kicked by the same 3 jobbers last Friday.

Lars, 50/50 jobber.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

What’s with these dangerous spots on the outside by Lars”? So stupid and pointless


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Where’s Mojo did they give up on the mirror thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well that was a giant waste of time...


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lince Dorado is my favourite of the Lucha House Party, i like his masks.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

It took the “freak” a month and a half to squash jobbers


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmm...crowd doesn’t seem to give two shits about this dude.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lars should take a pinata and punt it into the crowd Snitsky style


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chris Benoit flying head butt


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Where’s Mojo did they give up on the mirror thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's part of the jobber crew chasing the 24/7 title.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"WWE needs more squash matches"

lel


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

R Truth!! Sprint man sprint!!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I hope Lars gets injured while doing one of his spots and gets ruled out for a year from wrestling and by the time he recovers, he'll become a joke.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh wow Lars beat 3 midget jobbers, but can he do this?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE making EC3 and the solo cup a thing now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

All these rejects , what a joke


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

He straight up killed Dorado. Someone should check on him. I literally cringed when he threw him onto his neck. Fucker Lars is dangerous


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

would have made more sense for Lars to destroy the Lucha House party after beating them in a match, not in between parts of the match… I don't get the placement


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Was that Bobby roode running with the geeks? :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is EC3 suppose to be drunk? lmaooo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EC3 drunk as fuck. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Heath already freaking out lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

That's right EC3 just laugh


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’d rather watch those jobbers for the next two hours then what I will be watching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

LOL Remember when people thought Robert Roode was gonna get a push after name change and moustache?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Stuck in the lift lol!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They seriously got a great crew of characters stuck in that elevator they better cut back into it a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wondering if EC3 was written in script to laugh? That was odd lol.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bloc said:


> Lars should take a pinata and punt it into the crowd Snitsky style


IT WASN'T MY FAULT!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It seems so long ago since Kalisto was US Champion. I hope he gets an upper midcard push this year or next year.

Kalisto
Chad Gable
Apollo Crews
Ali
Cesaro
Mojo
Sami Zayn
Shinsuke
Woods

Push these guys!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

I would love if it's so crowded in the elevator that they can't lie down on the ground to be pinned


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I honestly loved the ways Lars murdered LHP. Now that's how you book a monster, WWE. :clap

And EC3 bursting out laughing for no reason is clearly a sign of the poor guy's sanity cracking at how he's once again a jobber just like he was during his Derrick Bateman days. :serious:



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Welp, I guess Seth is now hated by WF then judging by the comments in this thread  :lol


NEVER!

Ignore the imbeciles!


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Lacey getting ready like she's about to have a bra and panties match.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Judging by ten beat down Lucha just got...wwe gives zero fucks about it’s talent getting hurt in POINTLESS spots. Like throwing on the steps and a ring post and landing on his neck...wow. Such stupidity. And I’m not blaming Lars as this is what they scripted...it’s just WWE giving zero fucks.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

3 hours of Lacey could outdraw the Warriors


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Poor EC3. It’s depressing to watch. The dude has comedy chops from when he was Derek Bateman back in the day, but this is just depressing


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Bless Lacey’s heart...cutting a promo that we couldn’t hear.

And the fuck is the point of Seth just hanging out with Becky randomly on screen. Like...I get that the company is certainly excited about eventually using the relationship in an angle (probably a mixed tag against Steph/HHH no doubt), but at least have a reason for them to be on screen together. That was just weird.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Joe Goldberg said:


> LOL Remember when people thought Robert Roode was gonna get a push after name change and moustache?


Yes, they've already given up on that before it even had a chance. Everyone was excited after he beat Richochet and now nothing has changed. They ruining him and didn't do anything with his long awaited heel turn.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Wondering if EC3 was written in script to laugh? That was odd lol.


I know lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I hope Lars gets injured while doing one of his spots and gets ruled out for a year from wrestling and by the time he recovers, he'll become a joke.


You realize it’s not him doing the scripting or the writing right? He’s just doing what he’s told and wishing injury on someone for that is stupid . He’s doing his job. #ItsStillRealToMeLol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey...such a lady.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138241562993803265


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey is to covered up. Feelsbadman


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky got the marble mouth bad tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey has the best mannerisms in the business. Becky has the worst accent in the business.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're both killing it


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Could we please put a gag in Lacey's mouth. YIKES


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lacey looks like Rene tonight.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

What a min what did Lacey do to get another shot at the title anyways, I like her character don't get me wrong. But this show obvious bias from Vince.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice "interview".


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Does Lacey always sound so monotone?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> What a min what did Lacey do to get another shot at the title anyways, I like her character don't get me wrong. But this show obvious from Vince.


She’s hot and blonde. What else is there?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa bout to get Nikki to jump Bayley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was so boring


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Could we please put a gag in Lacey's mouth. YIKES


Lacey cut a great promo. I could barely understand half of what Becky said.


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

*cringe*


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope Bayley woops Alexas ass this time, lol damn Alexa is actually under my skin like a HEEL is supposed to lmao.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa describing herself as Bayley is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Nikki age like 10-15 years in just a few weeks?!

Like WTF happened bruh?!?!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big fine coming for Renee :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, Lacey Evans on the mic tonight :deandre

Thank God for Becky Lynch in that interview.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Lars match is gonna be the only match in the first hour..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Talking Segment, Squash Match, Talking Segment, Talking Segment.... what a show.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky 2 Belts? Really Lacey? You can't tell how many titles Becky has now? Way to show the world how dumb you are.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, at least we will get more of Lacey later in the show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It blows my mind that still after all these years the retards in the crowd cant get the timing of AWESOME right.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I see they've gotten smart enough to feature Lacey in multiple hours after she's been a ratings boost for the past month.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Big fine coming for Renee :lmao




What she say I missed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

People really find this shit better than Love Island?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Folk don't like this lay out? Feel like this is more conductive to building feuds than a shit ton of wrestling especially since the rerun the same matches.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Big fine coming for Renee :lmao


I wasn't paying attention what did she say


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa really just called Bayley a hooker instead of a hugger. :mj4

Even Graves had to ask Renee for a double take on that like. :lmao

And they better not have her stay heel, since she and Nikki have done quite well in regard to cohesion. I demand Team Smol Bean, damn it!

:ayoade


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lacey's interview is the best part of RAW so far.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

Remember 3 weeks ago when we thought wrestling was back to being cool shit? :sadbecky


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> What she say I missed it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She asked if Alexa called Bayley a hooker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, no IIconics tonight? :sadbecky


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Alexa def said “hooker” hahha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I wasn't paying attention what did she say


Asked if Alexa called Bayley a hooker


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I hate renee


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Cricket going shit, wrestling going shit, weather going shit, Thank god for Love Island


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Asked if Alexa called Bayley a hooker


:ha


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Alexa really just called Bayley a hooker instead of a hugger. :mj4
> 
> Even Graves had to ask Renee for a double take on that like. :lmao
> 
> ...


Ya I rewinded it and she def said hooker haha. This fuckin company


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Britz94xD said:


> Remember 3 weeks ago when we thought wrestling was back to being cool shit? :sadbecky


I mean if you enjoyed DoN it still is cool it's not like AEW went anywhere.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> The Lars match is gonna be the only match in the first hour..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That or close to it, this company is crazy.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

I thought women were banned from gathering in public places in that shit hole


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe better just come out and choke Miz out and then leave. No need for him to waste time with Miz and his stupid talk show.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

From beating John Cena in the main event of WM to this :mj2


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Jeddah crowd was awesome


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

17 more mins of this shit, then I'm out. :mark:


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Shane is still to come lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz my dude you’re gonna get your ass kicked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

So I guess Joe is having a match. Why he's in his ring attire for a talk show?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Can Joe squash Michael cole


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138243668089819136


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"yeah...so..." :lmao


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

hmmmmm just turned it on, this or game 5 luls. Did people complain when Joe (The Heel) Starched RMJR? Curious because its what heels are supposed to do.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> Ya I rewinded it and she def said hooker haha. This fuckin company


In Bliss' defense, it's not that big of an insult, considering Bayley's gimmick makes her an autist at best and a geek at worst. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh can Joe choke him out already


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Habitual line sniffer he said it HAHAHAHAHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Joe vs miz I would be intrigued by.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those Super Showdown clips reminded me that just days after the WWE was there a headline came out saying Saudi Arabia wanted to sentence a 13 year old to death. 

https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2019/06/middleeast/saudi-teen-death-penalty-intl/


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I wouldnt mind these 2 strictly for the promos


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe Braun can finally win a title...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It sucks what they've done to Joe. I just cant take him serious as a legit badass anymore.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Screw Braun and Joe which everyone wants to see let’s have a TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Why'd he bring his damn son to the show then lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh fuck off Lashley. Joe vs Braun could be a fun feud without this charisma vacuum involved.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Stfu renee


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Your a bathturd Braun


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Nothing but geeks


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why not bring down the whole roster lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

1 of these things are not like the others.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The day I see Ricochet pin Joe or Braun is the day I think I’ll need to be done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

4 dudes who should be in the main event scene fighting over the US title :beckylol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Those Super Showdown clips reminded me that just days after the WWE was there a headline came out saying Saudi Arabia wanted to sentence a 13 year old to death.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2019/06/middleeast/saudi-teen-death-penalty-intl/


All Middle East does this crap to juvenile offenders. What a crap region to live in tbh


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Miz doesn't come across as a threatening character no matter how hard he tries. He sounded like an irritated interviewer.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah Ricochet cannot handle a mic lol, and YES Cesaro!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that's a way to get around mic skills


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

What a horrible show


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro vs Joe vs Lashley would be a dream. Too bad you got the jobbers in there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

6 man tag, playa.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

it's gonna be a 6 man tag match playa!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think this is my first time hearing Ricochet speak. He might be the worst talker I've ever heard :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricochet sounds like he never went through puberty.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Becky 2 Belts? Really Lacey? You can't tell how many titles Becky has now? Way to show the world how dumb you are.


Lacey was referring to Beckys past nickname, which was still a thing when Lacey/Becky feud started. Lacey wasn't saying that Becky still has 2 belts. This is WWE after all. They are obsessed with nicknames.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

dude how many people are going to fucking come down, lol why not just have a tourne?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Ricochet is so awful, thank god for Cesaro cutting him off with his music.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't like Cesaro's new trunks, that sucker punch though lol!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I think this is my first time hearing Ricochet speak. He might be the worst talker I've ever heard :lol


sounds and looks like a boy. stupid 6 way incoming.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> What a horrible show


So you're going to finish it? I mean finals are on in 10 minutes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Yeah Ricochet cannot handle a mic lol, and YES Cesaro!!!


I'm surprised the mic didn't 450 flip out of his hand.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is 'Stomping Ground' the name of June's PPV? If they've sunken that low to having no ideas for June PPV, they might as well go back to the King of the Ring.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joe really just payed homage to the late great Charlie Murphy by saying he's a habitual line stepper. bama4

That line alone *almost* made me forgive him for keeping that gross-ass haircut.

And +1 to Cesaro for ditching some scripted trash in favor of letting his fists do the talking.



-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138243668089819136












Fuck Becky / Seth, *this* is the OTP that should be getting hyped on a consistent basis.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Joe, Lashley, and Cesaro on a team? Damn the talent there. All should be main eventers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A lot of y'all saying that Ricochet is terrible on the mic....














And I agree.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Why is 'Stomping Ground' the name of June's PPV? If they've sunken that low to having no ideas for June PPV, they might as well go back to the King of the Ring.


Is it at least in Connecticut or New York?


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I hate Cesaro's new shorts. Why?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris22 said:


> I don't like Cesaro's new trunks, that sucker punch though lol!


It looks like Bob Holly's RA trunks lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I think this is my first time hearing Ricochet speak. He might be the worst talker I've ever heard :lol


To be fair, Rico's mic work on NXT was not his strong point but his ring skills is always what got him over with the NXT crowd.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What is the main tonight???? someone post quote me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Is it at least in Connecticut or New York?


According to Google, it's in Tacoma, Washington.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> So you're going to finish it? I mean finals are on in 10 minutes


Nope turning over to the finals


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I think this is my first time hearing Ricochet speak. He might be the worst talker I've ever heard :lol


"While all of you talk about how big, strong, and cool you guys are, you guys never seen my Flashdance routine!"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Why is 'Stomping Ground' the name of June's PPV? If they've sunken that low to having no ideas for June PPV, they might as well go back to the King of the Ring.


While Stomping Ground is completely a shit name, it could be worse it could be Great Balls of Fire :beckylol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Joe really just payed homage to the late great Charlie Murphy by saying he's a habitual line stepper. bama4
> 
> That line alone *almost* made me forgive him for keeping that gross-ass haircut.
> 
> ...




I thought he slipped line sniffer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Why is 'Stomping Ground' the name of June's PPV? If they've sunken that low to having no ideas for June PPV, they might as well go back to the King of the Ring.


Better than Great Balls of Fire :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I think Fabian Aichner needs to move to the main roster. That guy is genuinely talented


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138246790212284416


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

It never ends with 6 man tag match on RAW does it


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Better than Great Balls of Fire :lol


At least it was a great PPV and also the way Pac used to say it made it a lot better.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> What is the main tonight???? someone post quote me.


Of RAW?

Rollins vs. Owens.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> Lacey was referring to Beckys past nickname, which was still a thing when Lacey/Becky feud started. Lacey wasn't saying that Becky still has 2 belts. This is WWE after all. They are obsessed with nicknames.


You can't win man. This forum is 99% anti-Lacey. I think people are just looking for reasons to hate her even after she just cut a much better promo than Becky's mindless cartoon rambling.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Did I just see Braun doing a kip up like a light heavyweight?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "While all of you talk about how big, strong, and cool you guys are, you guys never seen my Flashdance routine!"


Lmao I like ricochet but that was funny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How predictable can you fucking be. 6 ppl comes out and start brawling, then it fades to a commercial.. Like you already know a 6 man tag is about to happened after the commercial :eyeroll


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz in this match is laughable. Hopefully he takes the pin


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

kingnoth1n said:


> What is the main tonight???? someone post quote me.


Rollins vs Owens


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Why is 'Stomping Ground' the name of June's PPV? If they've sunken that low to having no ideas for June PPV, they might as well go back to the King of the Ring.


I've been calling for a King of the Ring Summer Tournament, winner gets a World title shot at Summerslam.


But no, WWE doesn't like wrestling gimmicks that has a sports feel.

They like stupid shit that is a short cut to push someone with no creative in the MitB briefcase crap that has ran it's course.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> According to Google, it's in Tacoma, Washington.


Well yeah that's even more stupid, I thought it was called that because it was some special home base show to distract from the Saudi shit.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138246790212284416


One of the more truthful posts WWE has put on instagram in some time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Nope turning over to the finals


Its going to be a great one, idk who I want to win for real. Raptors getting their first would be cool tho


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I thought he slipped line sniffer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't blame him for needing a pick-me up after being geeked the fuck out for so long.

:draper2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> 6 man tag, playa.





Trophies said:


> it's gonna be a 6 man tag match playa!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Rollins vs Owens


Bye felisha....although G5 wont get good til the 4th


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I've been calling for a King of the Ring Summer Tournament, winner gets a World title shot at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> But no, WWE doesn't like wrestling gimmicks that has a sports feel.
> ...


I'd sign up for that. Yeah, I've been saying the same thing about the briefcase for like 2 years now. It's run it's course. Give that idea a rest for like 5 years, and then bring the briefcase back in like 5 years. It'll probably be 'fresh' again by then.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

-XERO- said:


>


and the winna, will go one on one....in a cage.....with the UNDATAKA PLAYA


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I want to see a Steiner vs Ricochet promo exchange.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I want to see a Steiner vs Ricochet promo exchange.




Steiner would palm him by his head and just laugh for two hours straight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:sleep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Have them do their highspots during a commercial break. This company is really asking for it. Ugh.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I think the reason they are not doing KOTR anymore is that it was sexist in the eyes of feminists and SJWs so they went off with that idea.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I'd sign up for that. Yeah, I've been saying the same thing about the briefcase for like 2 years now. It's run it's course. Give that idea a rest for like 5 years, and then bring the briefcase back in like 5 years. It'll probably be 'fresh' again by then.


It really only works for a heel segment. Cashing in on someone should get a fan reaction like 'Oh shit!' or 'Motherfuck! He's cashing in! Noooo!'.

It needs to be shocking, so you need to forget that the heel has it. At the end of a boring Fall feud, a heel leaves the champ laying, and here comes the MitB holder out of nowhere to end a RAW or PPV.

Doing it yearly, is very predictable, boring, a tells me the creative is lazy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> and the winna, will go one on one....in a cage.....with the UNDATAKA PLAYA


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Will Ricochet ever have a meaningful win? stay tuned sports fans to the longest running episodic show in history!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It really only works for a heel segment. Cashing in on someone should get a fan reaction like 'Oh shit!' or 'Motherfuck! He's cashing in! Noooo!'.
> 
> It needs to be shocking, so you need to forget that the heel has it. At the end of a boring Fall feud, a heel leaves the champ laying, and here comes the MitB holder out of nowhere to end a RAW or PPV.
> 
> Doing it yearly, is very predictable, boring, a tells me the creative is lazy.


Your last sentence; that's what happens when the person calling the shots is over 70. Nothing is really stale or old to that person because that person themselves is old. It's the biggest problem in this company by miles, as Moxley himself confirmed.

I mean, they've been doing the opening promo segment since 1997, when WCW started doing it. That's 22 fucking years ago. How in the last 2 decades+ have they not at least shifted the format of Raw and SD around at least alittle bit?

Oh yeah, that's right. Because since 2001 they've had no competition and have been able to get away with it. Thank goodness AEW changes that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP brains


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Summerslam is most of the time 'smark' favorable. Which is why it's always better than Mania.

So if you do a King of the Ring Tourney throughout the summer to determine a contender for the title, you can have something creative to do all summer, and take that opportunity to push a fan fav.

All this talk about workers today, it's better to push a guy like Cesaro beasting through a tourney than to quickly and randomly winning a briefcase. A guy like Cesaro is made when you treat him like a monster. I think that is why they can't get him over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Is it at least in Connecticut or New York?


Those two choices would be the most logical for the name, but since this company has abandoned coherency for years now, they decided to have the event in Washington state.

Because reasons. :T


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Joe's like fuck this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ahh yes book Joe as a chickenshit heel. Brilliant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn I hope Cesaro's knee is ok after that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Joe running away like a bitch, worst a geek bitch. :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shit, I think Cesaro is really hurt fpalm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Joe running away just looked so funny to me.

Ricochet pins Cesaro again......


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


OK, I'll stay on the forum while I watch the game. :rock1


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Why wasn't Cesaro laying flat on that move? He stayed on his side and it made things difficult for Ricochet.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn ricochet what the fuck! Nailed all his weight on Cesaros knee!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I forget who said it somewhere but booking Braun like Hogan would be hilariously awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! I hope Cesaro is ok!!!!!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

ffs did they have to make Joe gallop away like that? He should have just stormed off


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro's trunks are sad for three reasons:

1) It confirms that The Bar are indeed done
2) They're straight-up hideous both in design and color scheme
3) They're cursed, considering he just got injured in his first night wearing them


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> OMG! I hope Cesaro is ok!!!!!


He’s not, he needed help getting back.sucks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man I miss Rock and Foley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

Wildcard rule is very pointless. Almost everyone is swapping brands now, Vince’s favorites and some of the champions show up on both brands every single week. It’s supposed to be unpredictable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Joe running away like a bitch, worst a geek bitch. :mj4


So...business as usual when it comes to Joe's booking.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well I thought the 6man was good. Joe leaving was fine, just makes him look smart for not wasting his time in a 6 man since he's a champion.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can Bray Wyatt show up already too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I forget who said it somewhere but booking Braun like Hogan would be hilariously awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats me. Been crusading for that for some time. Just squash people and wave a huge flag.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Hope Cesaro is okay.

Trust me, watching the Six-Man tag ln person made it MUCH better than watching it on TV.

LOVE the atmosphere here!

Real noticeable empty seats though. And that last segment was cringe Incarnate.

Still enjoying it though.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you think something going to go down between Becky & Bayley?


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If Lacey wins tonight she has a chance at SG becauce Becky would stand tall next week. If she gets beat down tonight the dream is dead.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

But tournaments aren't really that exciting either after a while. They end up too predictable for fans like us. I mean can anybody think of more than a handful of surprising wrestling tournament winners.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Thats me. Been crusading for that for some time. Just squash people and wave a huge flag.




I’m all in on that but he can never lose clean until super heel shows up way down the road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


>












Who dis?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did they bring Bayley as a wildcard because she's from San Jose? :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bayley I meant


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


>







Have some rep, breh.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Did they bring Bayley as a wildcard because she's from San Jose? :lol


unk2


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Well I thought the 6man was good. Joe leaving was fine, just makes him look smart for not wasting his time in a 6 man since he's a champion.


Eh - the leaving was ok. But instead of a "screw this - I'm outta here" kind of leaving, it came across as a "OMG Run Away!!" kind of leaving..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa.

:trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nikki!! The highlight of this match


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

So Alexa Bliss/Nikki is literally Trish Stratus and Mickie 2.0 right?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Save us Lacey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

OMG Cole said ass??


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Lacey the only woman who doesn't look like a geek in that ring.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

A Lacey wardrobe malfunction would be best for business


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

4 lovely asses in that ring!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Piehound said:


> Eh - the leaving was ok. But instead of a "screw this - I'm outta here" kind of leaving, it came across as a "OMG Run Away!!" kind of leaving..


Yeah but you know Joe will spin it. So should be fine.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

EMGESP said:


> So Alexa Bliss/Nikki is literally Trish Stratus and Mickie 2.0 right?


If this was 2006...oh boy don't give me any ideas


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexa should have both belts over Becky


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who dis?


New NXT recruit. Lucie Donlan


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

It’s wild how good booking makes someone credible. Alexa is believable in ring as anyone haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lacey and Alexa on the same team? Yikes. Good luck Bayley and Becky with those 2


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EMGESP said:


> Lacey the only woman who doesn't look like a geek in that ring.


The only person in the entire company honestly.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh, MAGGLE said "ass" on MUH PG RASSLIN' SHOW. Better fine him for such colorful language like you apparently did with Lars over his days as a typical spicy MISCer, right Vince?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> So Alexa Bliss/Nikki is literally Trish Stratus and Mickie 2.0 right?


Sable and Tori 3.0


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> New NXT recruit. Lucie Donlan


My man.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This match turned ugly quickly.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Suplex_Spear said:


> Wildcard rule is very pointless. Almost everyone is swapping brands now, Vince’s favorites and some of the champions show up on both brands every single week. It’s supposed to be unpredictable.


And now because of these wild card rules people from one brand are allowed to got after the title of the other brand.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can we stop having Ad's during matches


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I am sorry but I am obsessed with this lady.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

McGee said:


> This match turned ugly quickly.


Lacey and Alexa's combined beauty can only do so much against Bayley's aggressive butterface-ness.

:draper2


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

"Vintage Bliss"? Ok - I usually tune Cole out. How long have people other than Orton been getting the "Vintage" from Cole?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd get nasty with all 4 women, and Nikki.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Lacey and Alexa's combined beauty can only do so much against *Bayley's* *a*ggre*ss*ive *butt*erface-ness.
> 
> :draper2


All I want to see. Give me what I want.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man queen is looking so sexy tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky just had the best seat in the house


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Goddess is getting the pin here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did I make the right choice to pick E3 over Raw so far?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> I'd get nasty with all 4 women, *and Nikki*.


Fuck yeah I would. Thick.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> New NXT recruit. Lucie Donlan


Lucie Rose Donlan?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Why tf are you incels posting pictures of unwashed filthies while the Queen is wrestling? Fuck off the lot of ya.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey looks 100x better this week..Charlotte did tank last week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Lucie Rose Donlan?


Yes.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey's out here putting her life on the line. They better give her the belt.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa takes a lot of shit for not bumping but she sells really well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PrinceofPush said:


> Hope Cesaro is okay.
> 
> Trust me, watching the Six-Man tag ln person made it MUCH better than watching it on TV.
> 
> ...


As bitter as I am toward this company because of their consistent faggotronics, I'm glad to hear you're enjoying the show, fam-a-lam.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Yes.


I've followed her on IG for a while, she's hot as fuck had no idea she signed a deal with WWE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course Bayley lost, she's in her hometown lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey the star of the match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally my girl Lacey got a pin on someone!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> I've followed her on IG for a while, she's hot as fuck had no idea she signed a deal with WWE


Amber Gill is better.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lacey da fuckin GOAT


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fuuuuuck Shane....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki Cross thicc af.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think our Queen is gonna win at SG...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Omg more Shane Jesus Christ is he going for the title now that he took down Roman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

I got scared for a second when Alexa took that head to the turnbuckle spot but she seems OK.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Becky had a chance to go tag in Bayley once she got out of Lacey's arms but instead she charged at Lacey.

The camera men giving us a few great shots of Lacey tonight....

That punch by Lacey is killer.

Lacey pins for the win!! YES!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> I'd get nasty with all 4 women, and Nikki.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lacey Evans's finisher is awful :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shane on TV?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Sami saying Seth & Roman are rather close, bit of an understatement don't you think :lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Didn't you murder Shane last year Sami? Lol.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

See the subtle Nikki facials at the end there? She's good


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Of course they would let Bayley, the Smackdown Woman's Champion lose in her hometown. :mj4

At least Becky wasn't pinning tonight. :benson


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

People who said Lacey can't wrestle unkout

She just carried 3 of the top women in the division to a great match and her woman's right looks so fucking good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Omg more Shane Jesus Christ is he going for the title now that he took down Roman
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was only a matter of time. Can't do the Best in the World gimmick and don't go for the belt.

Hope he beats Seth then Kofi, to be double champ. Ratings would be a sight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> All I want to see. Give me what I want.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Lacey looks 100x better this week..Charlotte did tank last week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't how people can call Lacey bad in the ring, she more than held her own with 3 other way more experienced women.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Lacey is crap

Doesn't deserve to be going after the Raw Women's Title


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> I don't how people can call Lacey bad in the ring, she more than held her own with 3 other way more experienced women.


She had a decent showing tonight but lets not forget her match last week on RAW


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh god not Heyman


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> I don't how people can call Lacey bad in the ring, she more than held her own with 3 other way more experienced women.


Jealousy. She's a total package talent with mega star potential the likes of which we haven't seen in years and some people can't handle it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman is just coming off very whiny here :lol

Brock did the exact same thing to Seth last week on Raw, now Heyman is moaning that Seth did it back lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Jealousy. She's a total package talent with mega star potential the likes of which we haven't seen in years and some people can't handle it.


WTF? lol Geez I know you're a fan but even you cant believe that. Lacey needs tons of more training and she isnt on the level of the top ladies.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That looked brutal. They need to practice that more. I was worried!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


> WWE's biggest female talent in years gets taken off the road for nearly 5 months because of concussion issues

> Finally gets cleared to return to in-ring action in January

> Gets involved with a spot that could've led to another concussion only 5 months later

Between this fuckery and Lacey getting short-changed by Charlotte a little while ago, the cynical side of me honestly believes that this shithole company is doing whatever subtle things they can to ensure that Charles is their only blonde female talent to be a consistent star.



TheLooseCanon said:


> All I want to see.


FTFY, fam-a-lam. bama4

And this is the only sauce I can provide, since I'm allergic to butterfaces:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Another boring Heyman promo?


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Heyman:”no more mr. nice Jew” haha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So we have to sit through a 10 minute Heyman promo that tells us that Brock will do what most other MITB winners have done and cash in as a surprise? C'mon!!!  :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bryan Jericho said:


> WTF? lol Geez I know you're a fan but even you cant believe that. Lacey needs tons of more training and she isnt on the level of the top ladies.


Tell that to Vince

She's Green. like other people said


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"No more Mr. Nice Jew" :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> WTF? lol Geez I know you're a fan but even you cant believe that. Lacey needs tons of more training and she isnt on the level of the top ladies.


She just outperformed Becky, Bayley and Alexa. What more do you want from her? When people don't tank her match she shines.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> WTF? lol Geez I know you're a fan but even you cant believe that. Lacey needs tons of more training and she isnt on the level of the top ladies.


More interesting than Becky No ratings tired gimmick.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I think the Lacey Evans failed to understand this is that the other ladies in that locker room had to pay their dues to even get a shot at the title. Lacey got this push way too fast. Bringing in the term "jealousy" really shows where here fans heads are at. :no:


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Well not gonna tell us when Brock will cash in...OK since 3-4 times you told us he would and didn't soooo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Still stuck in the elevator :lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Can't wait till Lucie Donlan gets called up to the main roster


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@nwo4lyfe420

Nice sig! I thought Lacey was a former Marine though. Was she in the Army as well or just Army?


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Ya know - those elevators have a button in them you can push to call for help. Just sayin'...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heath's got kids dammit! Let him out!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She just outperformed Becky, Bayley and Alexa. What more do you want from her? When people don't tank her match she shines.


She did? Huh...ok. Well whatever gets you through the night.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Hahahahah, this is such good shit!!!

:vince


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

the Future endevorer's and R truth lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

R Truth: I'm scared of Hornswoggle!
Drake: I'M NOT HORNSWOGGLE! :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

OH fuck it. I enjoyed the hell out of that segment. Am I dumb?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> She did? Huh...ok. Well whatever gets you through the night.




I mean she did to anyone who watched the match unbiased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics :mark:


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

IIconics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

Boo!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

People who bring ratings in a non thread needs to seriously use that talk in the right thread. Which is the ratings threads that are stickies and not bringing it on non ratings threads. Annoying asses.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That actually made me chuckle.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dammit EC3 why are you so happy all of sudden lol, Drake Maverik and R truth were on point with this segment lmao


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

This elevator segment is fucking amazingggg lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I mean she did to anyone who watched the match unbiased
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you and NWO aren't exactly unbiased so...But always good to get behind your faves I guess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Please tell me that the IIconics are gonna win a match...

Who am I kidding? :sadbecky


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Dammit EC3 why are you so happy all of sudden lol, Drake Maverik and R truth were on point with this segment lmao




Those two and Jinder been carrying the title so far. The cast of jobbers they have together right now is good TV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I think the Lacey Evans failed to understand this is that the other ladies in that locker room had to pay their dues to even get a shot at the title. Lacey got this push way too fast. Bringing in the term "jealousy" really shows where here fans heads are at. :no:


She paid her dues serving for her country. And you don't need to pay any dues when you're clearly more talented than the rest of the roster. Jobbing her out for years won't do her any good. She needs to win the title now and look dominant knocking people out like she did tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

when wwe does comedy they do comedy, it's just a shame most of the comedy is just shit, however brays fun hose, the 24/7 and these lift skits are hilarious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I missing TOR/GS game 5 to watch Raw tonight.

Vince...

Ya owe meh bruh!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also did EC3 say he was gonna eat somebody? Did he have a fork stashed in his trunks? :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just tuned in a little while ago so I missed a lot of the show tonight. Have they been stuck in the elevator all night? Or did that just happen?


----------



## Suplex_Spear (Aug 26, 2018)

The whole show should be R-Truth and Jinder 24/7 championship shenanigans.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

God when will this FFFH shit end?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

IIconics going with the cheap heat. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha they’re getting jobbers hahahahaha 

THIS IS GOOD SHIT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

IIconics Vs. Jobbers again lol!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They really are doing the same shit they did the SD post Mania lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Commentary :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Billie Kay picking up a big win!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Pretty sad when your women’s tag team champs can only beat jobbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Time to switch over to G5. Just 2 weeks until the Queen is crowned


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Commentary gives no fucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Renee dresses like a Mom.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought Cole was gonna say how much a joke the main event of Super Showdown was.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

They're only able to go over local jobbers because they can't even beat other wrestlers :ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is just so dumb, Roman beat Drew singlehandedly with no issues, yet one Claymore takes him down long enough for Shane to beat him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, they won a match so yay I guess?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> Heyman:”no more mr. nice Jew” haha


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So is Roman gonna cry


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wasn’t this Romans’ last feud? Wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course you know who Drew is Roman, he's basically you with a Scottish accent.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We're doing Reigns/McIntyre again already!? Holy fuck, they did a trash match at mania and they're going at it AGAIN? fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wasn't paying attention to that interview, was that Byron Saxton doing the interview?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> Of course you know who Drew is Roman, he's basically you with a Scottish accent.


As much as I cant stand Roman even I can admit that Roman isn't as boring and charisma less as Drew


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Shane celebration? Couldn't they have done this on SD? Or NOT AT ALL! I fear that since Shane is apparently the top heel in the company that he's going to get a WWE Title match against Kofi at some point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG Drew actually bought some clothes :lmao He DOES own some hahahahah.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shane having a celebration on his sisters show. Tomorrow I guess he says he’s coming for the title 

Look Drew has clothes on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

"I wonder what EC3 has in that cup" whatever is making him so joyful now I want to know too lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Awww..come on! How can they afford bagpipes if they can't afford fireworks!?!


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

not tuning in for this celebration… RAW has made me so sleepy and I'm so cozy now. Not worth watching the rest, they have failed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane again. :lol

When a 50 year old non-wrestler is the top heel in the company..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew dressing like Shane lmaooooo he’s done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shane in another segment?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many more Shane celebration parties are we going to have to sit through?? I am tired of them!


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> OMG Drew actually bought some clothes :lmao He DOES own some hahahahah.


I think that's one of Abmrose's old outfits he found laying around the locker room.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> We're doing Reigns/McIntyre again already!? Holy fuck, they did a trash match at mania and they're going at it AGAIN? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />


It’s the feud of the year, because we shall see it every week on RAW. Actually, it would be hilarious to hear the crowd reaction after 35 straight weeks of Reigna wresting McIntyre in 15 min matches.

Actually, on second thought...could they reuse footage from previous shows? Would anyone notice?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That ring-announcer needs an ass-kicking after that. Seriously.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

At this point the only way Drew will get any kind of reaction is if they reunite 3MB


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My wife used to like Drew and is not a fan at all of his ‘straight up asshole’ look lol Jordan’s on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to give Drew a character. Hence the word, trying.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, back to the game. Don't wanna hear Shane fucking talking AGAIN.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn’t know Drew owned any street clothes. I don’t think he’s worn anything but ring gear since he’s been back.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

oshi-

Drew really lookin like the Scottish Terminator with that leather jacket on


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like I tuned out just in time to miss Shane, Roman and Drew put everyone to sleep :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drew and Shane?

https://i.imgur.com/6WI9kq0.mp4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG. WWE has been obsessed with this 'best in the world' line for ions now. No one cares. It's just a stupid line, guys. Good grief.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Drew got actual clothes :O


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The only way they could get me to give a shit about Drew is if he stopped doing promos and started coming out to his old music.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I might have misheard but did Shane say that Roman won the Rumble twice? No, he didn't, he's only won it once :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shane is atrocious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I didn’t know Drew owned any street clothes. I don’t think he’s worn anything but ring gear since he’s been back.



Never cover up those pecs damn it! :vince3


Bet Vince told him to stay in his underwear in every segment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Drew turned on Shane tonight... he's be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OVER!!!

DO IT!!!

BRING BACK THE CHOSEN ONE (FACE VERSION)


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Really Drew pulling out the cheap heat


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> The only way they could get me to give a shit about Drew is if he stopped doing promos and started coming out to his old music.


That is legit one of the best modern theme songs WWE had. Drew didn't deserve it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I literally started falling asleep during Heymans speech. Ugh.

Just now getting to the part with the IIconics as a result.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK SHANE MCMAHON.*















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138262304317792257


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew seriously looks like a fuckin geek man he’s done after Roman buries him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Drew NEEEEDS to be Roman at the next event!

DO NOT BURY HIM ANYMORE VINCE!!!


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

God this is so terrible.... it'll be the top angle on SmackDown tomorrow too.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This segment is still going?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am really surprised that Roman hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I hope WWE doesn't try Ryder and Hawkins


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Southerner said:


> I literally started falling asleep during Heymans speech. Ugh.
> 
> Just now getting to the part with the IIconics as a result.


Just tune out after Lacey. It all goes downhill after every week lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunno what's more :mj4-inducing: this promo actually getting "BORING" chants from such a normie crowd, or Drew *still* being hired muscle after all the hype he had in NXT.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Just when I thought it couldnt get worse in the ring..here come The Revival.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

ok? so pointless.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

This is awful


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I laughed when Drew drunk both of the glasses The Revival wanted to drink :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane drinking out of the cup is epic! Heel Shane is best for business.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Even after all that, this should be a good match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There was no payoff to that. Shane seriously just had a celebration and no interruptions or anything. That served seriously no fucking purpose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

No Roman gatecrashing? Lame.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> The only way they could get me to give a shit about Drew is if he stopped doing promos and started coming out to his old music.


1/2 the reason I liked him when Vince introduced him.

The other 1/2 was because he had a great look.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

This NBA has been pretty intense every time I flip to it. Raw probably gonna get an all time low rating again.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Dunno what's more <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />-inducing: this promo actually getting "BORING" chants from such a normie crowd, or Drew *still* being hired muscle after all the hype he had in NXT.


Can't sleep so put it on at 3am uk time and I thought they were chanting boring at it lol the crowd looks like soccer mums too

I dont even bother recording wwe anymore to forward through - it is complete crap


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

bradatar said:


> There was no payoff to that. Shane seriously just had a celebration
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a celebration? He took a sip of champagne and that was it. That was one weak ass celebration!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to take the titles off the jobbers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"WWE is the only Sports Entertainment company that has a global......" :cole

Motherfuckers, ya'll are the only 'Sports Entertainment' anything.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Please get the titles off these geeks :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> No Roman gatecrashing? Lame.


Apparently they didn’t cancel tonight’s SD house show in Reno. Roman was advertised so maybe he couldn’t be at raw bc of that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More Charly :mark: :mark:


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Damn Charly just unzip that dress... New Boom Period


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


I miss that gear


























Too bad she sold it :sadbecky


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this the first time the tag champs have been on Raw?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>



FUCK!!!!!!!!!


If only she was for real crazy.... :banderas


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If The Uso's win here I'm gonna vommit.

I liek Uce, but damn... they're reaching annoying levels of overpushed...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There will be new tag champions. Ryder/Hawkins haven’t even been on the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I forgot that WWE had a tag division.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

About time that Hawkins and Ryder finally got TV time. Too bad they're pretty much gonna drop the belts since being AWOL ever since winning them. :serious:



Stadhart02 said:


> Can't sleep so put it on at 3am uk time and I thought they were chanting boring at it lol the crowd looks like soccer mums too
> 
> I dont even bother recording wwe anymore to forward through - it is complete crap


Alexa, Lacey, Bray and Elias are the only reasons I bother with this shithole company, in all honesty. I can't fault you at all for avoiding this company like the plague, man. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL Dawson


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


She's underrated. 

Too many blondes in WWE, and she's booked as a jobber with smurf dick residue.


She's probably top 3 hottest in the company.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


Did you know she used to work at a Hooters that I think Enzo managed?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone remember when Raw was must see??? Me neither. I mean ffs, isnt the point of it being LIVE is that it makes u want to watch? It's almost as if they set it up so u can purposely see it on YouTube replay


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Anyone remember when Raw was must see??? Me neither. I mean ffs, isnt the point of it being LIVE is that it makes u want to watch? It's almost as if they set it up so u can purposely see it on YouTube replay


Only reason I still watch is because of this website and this thread. Without it I would of thrown in the towel months/years ago lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Would.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Revival 2 time champs.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god they lost the belts!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival out of the doghouse?!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Revival wins :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Revival actually won?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Feel bad for Ryder and Hawkins but for storyline purposes The Revival were the right choice in the end.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Revival are tag champions again!! I love it!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She's underrated.
> 
> Too many blondes in WWE, and she's booked as a jobber with smurf dick residue.
> 
> ...


She is legit hot as shit, man. I've always had a thing for her.



Mango13 said:


> Did you know she used to work at a Hooters that I think Enzo managed?


Yeah, I knew all that. Enzo was actually in a relationship with her. Not sure how Enzo landed her, but kudos to him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The Revival out of the doghouse?!


When your with the best in the world, you're all over the yard. :shane


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is a outside referee?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

"Lets get Weird Baby"


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

The 2 month absence of the titles are over.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really struggle to care about The Revival. Meh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Trophies said:


> When your with the best in the world, you're all over the yard. :shane


:booklel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT Liv was Liv at her best


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ah, I'd rather The Revival to have the tag team titles anyways. 

Ryder and Hawkins legitmately did nothing with them. I forgot they were even the champs, a few times. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

People that are excited for the Revivals getting the tag straps won't mean damn this. Vince is going to continue to fuck with them until they are either on a new contract or they are on their way out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tons of Charly segments tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Revival won’t do shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE keeps pumping up the Revival's accomplishments for when they sign with AEW.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> People that are excited for the Revivals getting the tag straps won't mean damn this. Vince is going to continue to fuck with them until they are either on a new contract or they are on their way out.


I wanted Hawkins and Ryder to loose the belts because they were never on TV. At least now the belts will be on TV more.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Tons of Charly segments tonight :mark: :mark:


Is the chick on the right of your sig still employed with WWE? I can't keep track. She's bad (in a good way).


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> NXT Liv was Liv at her best


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at this 24/7 shiet bruh!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dude EC3 is drunk this shit is hilarious


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love this 24/7 stuff, it's so hilarious :lol Them all getting along until the elevator opened LOL.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why was the ref holding back EC3 from getting to Truth?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Renee buy her clothes at the arena? She looks like crap :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Got damn Bray :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lolololol the nose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF is going on?!

LMFAO!!!!

This ain't PG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF.

:mj4


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


DAYUUUM! :surprise:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rabblin Rabbit keeps getting fucked up :sodone


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow Bray getting more "Fiendish" Ill say


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't that the second time that rabbit got killed?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More of this cringe Bray Wyatt shit?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Why was the ref holding back EC3 from getting to Truth?


"Trust me. You don't want that shit."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just put Bray on TV already. Geez.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

This is disturbing tbh.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break.

:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dawson flossing his ass with one of the tag belts is appropriate, considering both tag divisions have been the drizzling shits.

Thank God for Bray, though. :lol at the scribbled, cartoony depiction of The Divine Comedy's "Abandon All Hope" quote and Ramblin' Rabbit yet again being murdered in front of a child audience.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

These Fun House segments are the best WWE related thing OF ALL TIME


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mango13 said:


>


Liv likes a pole in her ass huh :datass


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yawn the Firefly Funhouse has been dull. Time to get him on air. In an angle or cut the bore out.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Poor rabbit  Get Bray into the ring though


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What does a outside referee do? Throw the wrestlers back in the ring like a lumberjack match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Isn't that the second time that rabbit got killed?


Yeah same shit. Its WWE out of ideas. They overkill shit and bore the masses instead of progression they remain in neutral


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RIP to the lil homie.










Lives remaining: 7


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

I like vignettes but this two month long without actually having a match with bray and black is getting old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> More of this cringe Bray Wyatt shit?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Liv likes a pole in her ass huh :datass


Nah, she just likes the pole


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

The hell with Bray

More Liv pics please


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I caught that pentagram as well...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> The hell with Bray
> 
> More Liv pics please


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Nah, she just likes the pole


I'm gonna need the video to this.

And I'm also gonna need the full video of this that they didn't release.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Zayn is so damn entertaining, I love the guy. Need to see him and heel Bryan do something together.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck me, he actually looks like a referee :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Sami's reffing!

Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah it's about time to get Bray new charachter in the ring. Old vignettes like Mr Perfect shooting 1 billion basketball shots in a row and hitting 20 golf hole in-ones went on about this long or less. Time to put it in ring.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"you got a knife?" :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sami should have checked the ref if he had something 
:maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That moment when a 'WWE Superstar' dresses like a ref, and someone tuning in wouldn't even fucking know he's a wrestler.

lol wrestlers today are fucking geeks.

Keep the Liv shit going. Liv night officially.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Fuck me, he actually looks like a referee :lol


How can you not like this guy?!

Bwaahahahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami's annoying me already :lol

But at least the main ref is that guy who got in Corbin's face at SSD lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"You never touched me like that!"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens being such a dick while siding with Sami Zayn :lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Dang - that caused some flashbacks. Ref's used to check guys for foreign objects like that..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not a single peep for Sami, which isn't surprising considering he's doomed to be a geek no matter how hard he tries. :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:cena4:cena4 :cena4 :cena4 :cena4


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Leave her alone Ruby


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mordecay said:


>


> When you're such a skinny fat geek that the standard ref attire fits you perfectly :mj4

Dean-O came back looking like a million bucks from a life-threatening injury, so what pissant excuses do Sami and Owens have for coming back looking exactly the same? :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :cena4:cena4 :cena4 :cena4 :cena4


This won't be topped.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No selling superkicks or enzuiguris?

OK.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

....Why didn't the other ref overrule that? This is so stupid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Sami looks like such a damn nerd. He is everything that is wrong with this era.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The amount of fuckery that has gone on in this main event :beckylol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Click Above to Play ⇧


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Sami's selling!!!

Bwahahahahahaha!!!

Someone gif Sami doing the James Brown!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami selling :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Corbin looking like a damn vaping Olive Garden greeter. Extra breadsticks please.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami shouldn't be so eager to help Corbin after this :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>


new fap, who dis


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Lol Sami looks like such a damn nerd. He is everything that is wrong with this era.


I'm sorry, but guy fits in that uniform as comfortably as a baseball player fits in his favorite glove. If Zayn wasn't a wrestler in the garb, I'd have no idea he ISN'T a referee. Looks exactly like that's the role he should be in :maury :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth Rollins is this generations HBK.

I don't give a fugg what anyone says is opposition of that statement.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This one is actually kinda fucked up lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Show is over, here are a bunch of Liv pictures I didn't get to post before it ended.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Owens won..triple threat?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> new fap, who dis


Toni Storm... She got a fat ol ass lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Was it just me or did they have Zayn dressed a bit like Moxley when he got that stamp?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a shit show that was


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Toni Storm... She got a fat ol ass lol.



Oh yeah, the chick Meltzer faps to.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins/Baron Corbin/Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens opening segment

- The Miz/Braun Strowman/Ricochet vs Samoa Joe/Bobby Lashley/Cesaro

- R-Truth/Carmella/Drake Maverick/EC3/Cedric Alexander/Heath Slater 24/7 elevator segments

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment

- Sami Zayn repeatedly screwing over Seth Rollins as the special referee to help out Kevin Owens

- Seth Rollins/Sami Zayn/Baron Corbin post-match attack involving a steel chair


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I just don't get the push pf Corbin as a main eventer. I know some folks see it in him and I respect your opinion. I just don't see it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow, only 76 pages.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

GimmeABreakJess said:


> I just don't get the push pf Corbin as a main eventer. I know some folks see it in him and I respect your opinion. I just don't see it.


What heels on RAW are there for him to face? Drew? Lmao. They make every heel into Romans and Seths bitch boy, and they'll never give the spot to Joe even though its painfully obvious how good he is. Might as well let Corbin get some main event experiences during the throw away PPVS of June and July.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Seth Rollins is this generations HBK.
> 
> I don't give a fugg what anyone says is opposition of that statement.


That's the truth my friend. I'm glad they are making him more violent as well. Rollins is the whole package.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

missed the last half, thank God. Gunna watch the Bray crap later, and if it doesnt do anything to progress his character im through caring, hell im through caring anyways.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

2019 has to be one of/ the worst ever year of RAW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> 2019 has to be one of/ the worst ever year of RAW.


But one of the best for RAW threads. (Y)


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tonight was an improvement over past weeks. If they keep booking Lacey to dominate like she did tonight then they can do whatever the hell they want with the rest of the roster.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Judging from the title thread and all the Liv Morgan photos, I guess the show sucked?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Tbh...I thought Raw tonight was a lot better than it had any right to be based on the NBA competition.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

#BestForBusiness said:


> Judging from the title thread and all the Liv Morgan photos, I guess WWE SUCKS?


FIXED!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm sorry, but guy fits in that uniform as comfortably as a baseball player fits in his favorite glove. If Zayn wasn't a wrestler in the garb, I'd have no idea he ISN'T a referee. Looks exactly like that's the role he should be in :maury :maury


My point exactly!!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Overall, a rather standard affair for Raw. Being there live made things much better though. Corbin got NUCLEAR heat!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But one of the best for RAW threads. (Y)


I'm curious as to why you think that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw as of late has no suspense it is a live show that feels taped it has virtually no surprises and has the same consistent formula week after week and they wonder why people are tuning out they should be blessed with the heart that they have people like myself and others who out of habit still watch, but even myself as I'm sure many here ....have been very disenfranchised and have even done other things during the show whereas in the past the focus was on the screen predominantly. The show just doesn't feel live it feels like a dull taped show


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Another bad RAW, I presume? Figures, the NBA has better booking and storytelling than WWE at this rate. 8*D

And holy fuck just 30 pages? :mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Poor Seth and KO are going to have this disastrous number on them.

Zero fucks given this week with Game 5 on.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I opened the Youtube page and wasn't slightly interested to even fast forward through any of this week's clips. What's happening right now is legit madness, the show is an utter mess. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Just read the results on way to work... three hours and not a single thing worth watching later.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

I don’t like how they made Owens and Zayn looked, but I also like how they keep going into a more aggressive route with Rollins. 

I don’t think Raw was horrific, like a c-/D+ show.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

reading the comments, it looks like is not even worth it to watch the highlights.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Flipped between watching this and the NBA Finals but I liked a lot of what I saw last night.

The 24/7 skits were hilarious. Lars's beatdown on the LHP was really brutal and should have just happened at SSD. The Firefly Funhouse was surreal as always. The 6 Man was really, really good. Hope Cesaro is OK after that. Ricochet had a rare bad move as Cesaro was in perfect position but Ricochet drifted to the left and landed on Cesaro's thigh. Ouch.

And despite the shenanigans I liked the main event and Rollins showing more aggression. As if to say "I'm sick of this shit, I'm taking a chair to your back."

The stuff with Becky and Lacey was....fine. But God, you expect me to care after Lacey lost at MITB and lost every match after that before tonight. This wildcard bullshit has been most damaging to the women's division, because no one after the top 4 have been getting any time.


----------



## Goatfox (Jun 10, 2019)

Sounds like people aren't happy and in other news the grass is green


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138298177604296704

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138293272348987393

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That US Title stuff sounded interesting enough on paper. But watching the segment on youtube, it just reeked of it being six irrelevant guys that the WWE doesn't give a shit about.

Rollins going full Super Babyface as well I see, just burying the heels every week and never putting anyone over. Taped up ribs, 3 heels and he still stands tall. He's everything his fanbase seems to hate.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138293460270632960

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138293272348987393
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_"Look Lacey, we could be just as good as Eva Marie and Rosa Mendes"._


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

MJF said:


>


Great pic. Good to see small indie promotions are getting some attention. Oh wait! that's Becky Lynch in the ring?


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

That looks like a smaller arena.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MJF said:


>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MJF said:


>


And yet Vince will change nothing.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> MJF said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They could book smaller arenas (like ECW Arena or some of Impacts venues) and then spin it that they are being environmentally responsible by using less electricity intensive, carbon producing venues while at the same time reengaging the WWE Universe with a more intimate, interactive experience.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seafort said:


> They could book smaller arenas (like ECW Arena or some of Impacts venues) and then spin it that they are being environmentally responsible by using less electricity intensive, carbon producing venues while at the same time reengaging the WWE Universe with a more intimate, interactive experience.


Sadly WWE would pull something like that


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Some good and some bad. I thought the good outweighed the bad though. The Shane thing and The Revival winning were the two worst things on the show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW might be in for a lulu, RAW ratings aren't out yet, but a competitive elimination game between the Warriors and Raptors spiked the ratings. It was the highest rated playoff basketball game so far of the season, though still down from 2018 and 2017 ratings overall. A reasonable hit to viewership is what the other shows that fought the finals suffered, around 125,000 people/tenth of a ratings point.

I thought the show overall was pretty good and I particularly liked the in ring action for the tag teams and the wrinkle of Sami Zayn playing the role he was born for, scheister brownnoser, with that inspired stint as dirty ref. GOTTA CHECK YA FOR FOREIGN OBJECTS, SETH!

:mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

In case you missed it last night(Alexa saying hooker lol)
https://streamable.com/2vc36


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

If they're not too careful it could be Monday Night Armory.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

InexorableJourney said:


> If they're not too careful it could be Monday Night Armory.


Nah, looks more like Monday Night Cancelled Formation and some people didn't get the word and showed up anyhow.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Solid show this week it feels as if Raw rebounds the week after the last.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Some good and some bad. I thought the good outweighed the bad though. The Shane thing and The Revival winning were the two worst things on the show.


The Revival winning is the best thing that could possibly happen on this shit show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Darkest Lariat said:


> The Revival winning is the best thing that could possibly happen on this shit show.


Nah. Id take The Usos over them. Hell I hate that Bryan is stuck in a tag team on SD but him and Rowan should unify the tag titles.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nah. Id take The Usos over them. Hell I hate that Bryan is stuck in a tag team on SD but him and Rowan should unify the tag titles.


Bryan tagging blows. I'll give you that. Can't have the belt all the time I guess.


----------

